# Trailquelle: Albtal & Seitentäler



## bluesky (15. Juli 2002)

hi

ich glaub fez hat es mal angeregt ...

Tourname:       Out Of The Silent Planet
Route:          Marxzell - Holzbachtal - Rotensol - Neusatz - (Dobel) - Dennach - Schwanner Warte - Conweiler - Langenalb - Marxzell 
Kilometer:      ca. 30
Dauer:          ca. 3 stunden  
Schwierigkeit:  schwer (fand ich zumindest)
Einkehren:      Zauberberg (Schwanner Warte)
Varianten:      Neuenbürg, Holzbachtal


Start: Marxzell beim Fahrzeugmuseum

1. auf dem gehweg die zweite links richtung Schielberg 
2. die kleine straße runter zur Fischzucht kurz davor führt ein ziemlich zugewachsener weg rein
3. auf dem weg am Maisenbach entlang richtung Holzbachtal 
4. die gegend ist wunderschön ... also auch mal anhalten und glubscher befriedigen
5. wenn man die gebäude am holzbachtal sieht hat man die möglichkeit nach Langenalb oder richtung Dobel/Neusatz zu fahren
6. wir fahren geradeaus (Dobel) den granatenmäßigen anstieg hoch
7. oben geht dann eine asphaltierte straße richtung Rotensol/Dobel/Neusatz
8. dieser dann folgen bis man ausm wald rauskommt ... am waldrand dann entlang nach Neusatz
9. in Neusatz aufm gehweg bis zur ersten abzweigung nach rechts (straße)
10. dort hinein und nach ca. 300m rechts einen schmalen weg hoch
11. jetzt immer der straße folgen bis es zum schluss durch nen hof durchgeht und ein schmaler trampelpfad ausm wald kommt
12. jetzt immer den berg hoch (an nem hochsitz vorbei) bis man auf einen parkplatz steht
13. hier hat man einige möglichkeiten .. wir folgen der waldautobahn richtung DOBEL/DENNACH
14. das geht ungefähr 10 km lang man hat die möglichkeit nach Dobel selber oder zum Dreimarkstein (Grillplatz) zu fahren 
15. in Dennach angekommen fahren wir gleich scharf links und folgen dem weg nach Schwann (fette abfahrt)
16. jetzt gehts einige kilometer down the hill (ich hab mir hier schon einige laufräder gecrasht)
17. unten kommen wir dann hinter einer wirtschaft (Bambi) aus dem wald 
18. vorne auf der straße dann rechts bis zu dem spielplatz dort dann ein stück runter und dann gleich wieder links
19. oberhalb des segelflugplatzes vorbei und links wieder hoch dann rechts am waldrand entlang 
20. irgendwann nach ner geilen abfahrt steht ihr dann im industriegebiet von conweiler 
21. irgendwie bis zum kreisverkehr durchwursteln und am kreisverkehr auf dem radweg richtung Langenalb
22. ortsmitte langenalb dann rechts und gleich wieder links richtung Pfaffenrot
23. kurz vorm ortsausgang links rein (Sporthalle) und der Straße bis zum Sportplatz (Tennisplätze) folgen
24. hinter den tennisplätzen links auf nen waldweg und dem folgen bis rechts ein kleiner pfad abbiegt (übersieht man leicht)
25. den pfad entlang bis zu dem weg ... dort dann links richtung Marxzell
26. der weg geht ne ganze weile bis man in Marxzell (Hirschweg) rauskommt ... die straße vor bis zum altersheim
27. dort dann links runter und man steht wieder vorm museum


----------



## bluesky (15. Juli 2002)

hat mit trail eingentlich wenig zu tun ...

aber ich denke da kommt jeder auf sein kosten ...
ist meine samstagstour  
bin sie mittlerweile 7 mal gefahren (mit zahlreichen varianten)

gruss

Engel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fez (21. Juli 2002)

"Besame Mucho" 

Start : Bad Herrenalb oder oberes Gaistal

Dauer : ca. 3 h

Höhendifferenz : ca. 800 (?) Hm

Charakter : Fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll. Stark verblockte Trails, enge Kehren, hübsche Drops  alles verbunden durch teils steile Schotterrampen und auch ein Stück Strasse.

Besonderheiten : Um Konflikte mit Wanderern und vor allem mit den Forstlern zu vermeiden bitte am Besten Sonntag morgends (einigermassen früh ! ) befahren. 

Orientierung : Von Bad Herrenalb oder vom oberen Gaistal auf den Langmahtskopf, den Trail bis zur Teufelsmühle, beim Turm den steilen wieder renovierten Pfad abwärts bis fast nach Loffenau. Wieder hinauf zur Teufelsmühle, den sehr schwierigen Trail über die Teufelslöcher hinab. Über die Strasse zur Teufelsmühle wieder rauf bis zum Abzweig zum  Dh zur Plotzsägmühle. Von dort über das Albtal zurück nach Bad Herrenalb oder über Strasse ins obere Gaistal.

Karte : Wanderkarte des Schwarzwaldvereins Blatt 2.

Route : Start am Parkplatz am Skiwanderheim oberes Gaistal.

Bei Start in Bad Herrenalb über das Albtal und Plotzsägmühle ins obere Gaistal. Angenehmer dorthin ist die Fahrt vom Waldparkplatz Bad Herrenalb (Am Ortsausgang hinter dem letzten Haus, dort wo der eigentliche Weg durchs Albtal beginnt). Von diesem Waldparkplatz (auch Bushaltestelle) fährt man den dort startenden anfangs grobschottrigen Weg immer aufwärts und gelagt so ins obere Gaistal.

1. Dem geteerten Weg nach links aufwärts folgen.
2. Zweiter Abzweig nach rechts nehmen, auf Schotterweg weiter bis zur Hahnenfalzhütte. Weiter bis zur 180 Grad-Kehre. (Rechts sieht man den kahlen Bergrücken auf dessen Kamm der Weg zur Teufelsmühle geht) . 
3. Rechts abbiegen und nächsten kleinen Weg links aufwärts welcher auf die Kammhöhe führt. 
4. Nach rechts dem teils verblockten Weg bis zur Teufelmühle folgen. 

5. Beim Turm der Teufelsmühle nach links den schmalen, aus den Resten Lothars herausgehauenen, Trail abwärts. Einige Kehren abwärts. Drachenfliegerstartwiese.
Bei Querweg Schild Gernsbach folgen. Roter Raute folgen. Viele Kehren. 
6. Am engültigen Ende des Trails bei markanter Kreuzung den Schotterweg rechts aufwärts. 
Immer dem Schild Teufelsmühle folgen. Ca. 100 Hm das Rad auf einem steilen, teils fast zugewachsenen Singletrail aufwärts schieben.
7. Nun ist man auf einem Wanderparkplatz unterhalb der Teufelsmühle. Links abbiegen. 
8. Nach ca. 100 m Fortsweg nach links abwärts nehmen.
Nach ca 500 m nicht markierten Weg links abwärts fahren. Den Querweg/Forstweg kurz nach links zum Einstieg des Weges hinab zum Teufelsloch. Geländer und Bank  kann man nicht übersehen. 
9. Den stark verblockten Trail abwärts. Dieser erste Teil ist sehr schwer, später beim eigentlichen Teufelsloch wird es besser, zwar immernoch schwer aber wenigstens machbar. 
10. Am Ende des Trails Forstweg nach links folgen. Er führt auf die kleine Teerstrasse welche zur Teufelmühle führt. 
11. Der Strasse rechts aufwärts folgen bis 
12. zu nach links abzweigendem, abwärts führenden Forstweg. (Zwei Schilder >> Plotzsägmühle und noch irgendein anderer (ich glaube was mit ...grund ). 
Den Weg hübsch abwärts. Am Ende rechts weiter dann bald auf Singletrail links abzweigen. Nach ca 50 m über den querverlaufenden Forstweg drüber, bergabwärts weiter.
Der schwer sichtbare Weg führt am linken Rand der Wiese auf welche von links her kommt abwärts.
Dem Weg folgen bis zu Teerstrasse. 
13. Dieser nach rechts folgen bis zu Plotzsägmühle. Wer von Bad Herrenalb gestartet ist biegt in der Rechtskurve der Strasse nach links ab und kommt über den linken Albtalweg nach Bad Herrenalb.
Wer vom oberen Gaistal kommt fährt weiter zur Plotzsägmühle.
Die Furt wird natürlich im Wheelie durchfahren ! 
14. Nach Plotzsägmühle steil rechts aufwärts über Teerstrasse vorbei an einigen Bauernhöfen und Zieflensberg hinauf ins obere Gaistal.


----------



## fez (18. April 2004)

Besame Mucho ist endlich "befreit" - d.h. alle Stellen ohne absteigen gefahren.

Hier ein Bild der Schlüsselstelle des ersten Teils (Langmahtskopf-Teufelsmühle):


----------



## Triple F (19. April 2004)

fez schrieb:
			
		

> "Besame Mucho"
> 
> Die Furt wird natürlich im *Manual* durchfahren !


 ...kleines Detail


----------



## bluesky (23. April 2004)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> hi
> Kilometer:      ca. 30
> Dauer:          ca. 3 stunden
> Schwierigkeit:  schwer (fand ich zumindest)



Dauer: 1:45 - 2:00 Stunden
Schwierigkeit: leicht 

so ändern sich die dinge


----------

